# 2 weeks in Dubai and no schoools!!



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

I mean none!!
I have a son that needs mild academic support for grade 9.. At this point money isn't a problem. 

Is it hopeful that some waiting lists will drop??

I applied for all. 
Gems
DAA
Jbs
GCS
Etc
Eric
Etc


----------



## Kamakam (Sep 10, 2013)

Indeed in Dubai very difficult to enroll kids in a reputable school from year 1, I had the same experience, try to enroll your chilled in tear 2 or tear 3 schools for this year and keep his name waiting list for all the schools you mentioned in your post. hope this help


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Kamakam said:


> Indeed in Dubai very difficult to enroll kids in a reputable school from year 1, I had the same experience, try to enroll your chilled in tear 2 or tear 3 schools for this year and keep his name waiting list for all the schools you mentioned in your post. hope this help


Oh. What are tier schools? Never heard of that?


----------



## Kamakam (Sep 10, 2013)

sorry mean less reputable schools.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Kamakam said:


> sorry mean less reputable schools.


Oh ok. 
But I thought you are not allowed to switch schools in dubai in middle of the year?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Neda-ffh said:


> Oh ok.
> But I thought you are not allowed to switch schools in dubai in middle of the year?


correct. you'd be stuck with the less reputable school until September next year.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Why don't you try home schooling this one year and then register your child in all the possible schools starting January 2014?


----------



## thevillagealchemist (Aug 15, 2013)

Have you tried Regent International School, in The Greens. I found my seventh grader a spot there after endless searching.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> Why don't you try home schooling this one year and then register your child in all the possible schools starting January 2014?


I had heard home schooling was not allowed in UAE. Is that correct?


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

rsinner said:


> I had heard home schooling was not allowed in UAE. Is that correct?


check out the link


UAE education: How cool is homeschool? - Emirates 24/7


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

rsinner said:


> I had heard home schooling was not allowed in UAE. Is that correct?


Its allowed because technically, its not not-allowed...


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks all. Ill look into regents on Sunday

Today I called Cambridge , they told me call back sept 15 that when the final admission list will show. Do you think this applied to other schools?

I'm not sure about homeschooling since I'm a full time PHd student and mom myself. 

Ill call regents on Sunday I hope they have places plus learning support


----------



## Canadian_Expat (May 21, 2012)

Try the new Uptown in Mirdif. They just added G9 this year, so they probably have space.


----------



## Neda-ffh (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't wanna ginx myself.. But I think I found a school with learning support and grade 9.. all is well so far just waiting to get the first payment in and my son in uniform . Gems Wellington silicon ...


----------



## Jayrue (Nov 28, 2012)

International School of Arts and Sciences in Al Warqa had openings just a week or so ago, worth a try.


----------

